# Zaprzestanie zapisu do pliku podczas działania programu

## karol.abratkiewicz

Witam,

Natknąłem się na pewien problem. Pracuję na komputerze NanoX-TCR z systemem Linux 3.18.7-gentoo. Komputer ma zbierać dane poimarowe z różnych czujników i wysyłać część z nich za pomocą łącza radiowego. Program przetestowałem miliony razy, jednak 2 razy (raz podczas testów, raz podczas demonstracji) wydarzyła się dziwna sprawa. Otóż dane po dwóch minutach przestały zapisywac się do plików. Program na pewno działał, ponieważ dane przesyłane były za pomocą łącza radiowego przez cały czas (demonstracja trwała ponad pół godziny). Powyżej ~dwóch minut nie mam żadnych danych tekstowych, czyli nie mam zadnych informacji z głównej częśći testu/demonstracji. Najgorsze jest to, ze nie mogę odtworzyć problemu ponownie, bo na miliony prób wystapił 2 razy. Czy ktoś z doświadczonych linuxiarzy ma jakis pomysł na to, co mogło spowodować błąd?

Pozdrawiam

----------

